# Shift Boot Install



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

I used a search for this but couldn't find anything for my car. I was looking at this leather shift boot http://www.topendimports.com/20nissenleat.html My questions were if you think its worth switching from the cheap rubber one to this one, how to take off the shift knob with least scratchs etc., how to take out the console where the shifter is, and on a 1-10 what the installation dificulty is.

Thank You


----------



## PanamaQg18 (Jan 19, 2003)

I got the MOMO shift Boot it really look better than the OEM, 
the Dificulty is #2 yu only have to pull up the shift console, but be careful with the lighter plug yu have to remove it. the original boot only has some little clips tha attach it. for install put everything back in the same order. Ill send pictures but i dont know how to do it


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice but they've been around for a while now.


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

Thank you for your help, to go about taking off the shift console, where are the screws? I see two philips screws by where the console meets the ground by your feet and one under a little plastic piece by the e.brake, how do take out the cigarette lighter? My only other question was how do you take off the shift knob?

If you can send me those pictures via email my email is [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

there are no screws to take off the console- just grab it right around the shift lever itself, and then pull back and up ( towards the truck) and it should pop right out. make sure to take off the shift knob first. then once you get console off, the stock boot clips into place, and you can simply take it out. i used to stock ring on my momo ( took it off the stock boot) and jsut put it around the new one. 

ps, i left the lighter in while i did this, you might wanna try to take it out cuz my front lighter wont work anymore lol


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

Ok, i see, thank you, i thought the whole big console needed to be taken off. To take off the shift knob, are there any pins, or does it just unscrew?

Thanks again


----------



## PanamaQg18 (Jan 19, 2003)

just unscrew


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

Sry but one last ?, to get out the cigarette plug u just grab inside and pull? or is there another way?


----------



## PanamaQg18 (Jan 19, 2003)

just pull


----------

